# HD-Video auf Youtube hochladen? Wie?



## Schakal-x15 (6. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend liebe tutorials Community,

ich hab ein Problem!
Ich habe eine Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000, diese macht Videos mit einer Auflösung von 960x720 und speichert sie als *.wmv ab.

Zum komprimieren und Konvertieren benutze ich Super.

Ich hab bis jetzt versucht die Videos im "roh" zustand hochgeladen - fehlanzeige.
Dann hab ich es mit Super versucht und auch die Videos in H.264/AVC konvertiert nur hab ich damit bei Youtube maximal HQ erreicht... (wobei die Quallität nicht wirklich gut war)

Ligt es daran das meine Videos 4:3 sind und nicht 16:9 1280x720?
Kann ich nur 1920x1080 hochladen die dann als HD Videos angezeigt werden?
Oder konvertier ich die Viedeos Falsch? Würde mich über Tips/Erfahrungen und Hilfe freuen.

MFG Schakal-x15


----------



## chmee (7. Mai 2009)

Bitte mal in der VideoFAQ nachlesen. 960x720 sind nunmal kein 720p.

mfg chmee


----------

